# HAF X top piece removal help



## Zaspera (May 13, 2011)

So I am cleaning out some little dust in my rig. I clean all my dust filters etc and now I have the top part left. How can I remove my top panel without lifting the power, reset, usb, headphone part with it? The wires are already routed etc. Is there a way to do this easily? Thanks.

Hopefully I got my problem across correctly. Basically I am trying to clean my top dust filters with little hassle.


----------



## Sasqui (May 13, 2011)

This might help:  http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cases/5265?start=3

There's a couple of pics with the top off and all the I/O stuff still attached to the front.

After reading that review, I want one! 

Edit... correction, the top flips off with all that & cables attached, enough for a good dusting.


----------



## Zaspera (May 13, 2011)

It is an amazing case. I'm just worried when I pull it off, my cable routing will go to shit.


----------



## Sasqui (May 13, 2011)

Zaspera said:


> It is an amazing case. I'm just worried when I pull it off, my cable routing will go to shit.



If you have a little slack probably not.  Looking at the pic, appears to be 6 snap tabs that go into the metal frame.  You'll probably have to reach underneath and push them to one side or the other to get them loose.


----------



## Zaspera (May 13, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> If you have a little slack probably not.  Looking at the pic, appears to be 6 snap tabs that go into the metal frame.  You'll probably have to reach underneath and push them to one side or the other to get them loose.



Ya I know how to remove it since I built it myself. I was just hoping there was a way to remove it without cables that I was unaware of.


----------



## -FOG- (May 13, 2011)

Screw the thing where all those cables are connected to, off. Then it will come off clean. That front panel should be attatched with 2 screws i guess


----------



## Sasqui (May 13, 2011)

Zaspera said:


> Ya I know how to remove it since I built it myself. I was just hoping there was a way to remove it without cables that I was unaware of.



Yea, it does look like the whole front I/O setup is integral to the top.








-FOG- said:


> Screw the thing where all those cables are connected to, off. Then it will come off clean. That front panel should be attatched with 2 screws i guess



Those black screws may be the secret, but can you take them off without first removing the top?


----------



## Iceni (May 13, 2011)

if you take off the header (black screws) then Get 2 long bolts and a few washers you could simply attach the header to the metalwork and spacer it up to the correct height. Then when you put the top back on you just slide it on over the header first and snap back into place. 

It may work you'd have to have a play,


----------



## -FOG- (May 13, 2011)

Remove those 2 screws, then you should be able to seperate the front I/O panel and the top. Though im not sure, but seems like those cables wich go to the LEDs, arent attatched to the front I/O so im not sure if this will work, but it's worth a try


----------



## Zaspera (May 13, 2011)

I need to remove those 2 screws in the future. I just got done cleaning the top panel. I had a lot more slack than I remember and have my original airflow back now! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## -FOG- (May 13, 2011)

Your welcome, Every PC's health is good airflow, so keep an eye on it


----------

